# Etta James



## aedrasteia (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw her just once and its never left my heart.

She hid nothing, stood on the stage with a courage i can't imagine
and sang the truth. I was 18 and she was a woman. She opened all the doors to her soul
with a voice I can hear even now. as young and dumb as I was, i knew how lucky i was
to be there. 

Find her if you can - its not hard. She is one of the true ones.
this is it. this is the real thing.

www.bpfallon.com/2011/12/with-love-to etta-james

Etta? One of the most emotive voices in soul ever, a volcano of passion and raw feelings of love and hurt and desire stripped to the bone, no messin, no dressin, just pure and naked and beautiful.I was lucky enough to meet Etta in London in 1989, the time of her pounding Seven Year Itch album for Island Records. Meeting her in her hotel room, I interviewed this regal queen of soul as she sat there on the sofa, larger than life and humble and kind. Oh, shed been through the mill, junkie blues and all that, for years and years and years, was still healing and thus still wounded. There was something majestic about her, something noble. Perfection is sometimes being able to cope with being who you are.And then she went on stage and bellowed and howled and bled and burnt and opened the very heavens with this voice both raw and intimate. For twenty-five minutes she prowled the stage, this goddess of feral soul, an angel whos tripped, stumbled and fallen crying out joyfully from the brightened shadows of redemption, triumphant in her glory, sweat pouring off her like holy water. This is it, this is the real thing.

​


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 21, 2012)

When a great musician passes it is a sadness.  But if they leave behind them a legacy of music and performances then they continue on in peoples memories.  That is something that we all can share in.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 21, 2012)

She'd been really, really sick and suffering in her last days, and 73 is more than any of us have any right to _expect_, especially those of us with her kind of "mileage."

Not sad at her passing-just glad she was here. :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Jan 21, 2012)

She came, and now ahe is gone, but what a mark she left. RIP


----------



## stickarts (Jan 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 26, 2012)

seasoned said:


> She came, and now ahe is gone, but what a mark she left. RIP



. well said


----------

